# Problema con las locales (cerrado).

## tiamat

Hola, he instalado varios programas en mi sistema que no quieren cargar o dan error por algún problema con las locales, os pongo las salidas de estos:

```
(listen:6141): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/listen", line 60, in ?

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

```

```
(<unknown>:6142): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(rhythmbox:6142): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(rhythmbox:6142): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(rhythmbox:6142): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

(rhythmbox:6142): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: couldn't connect to session bus: No reply within specified time

** (rhythmbox:6142): WARNING **: Could not connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

** (rhythmbox:6142): WARNING **: hal_initialize failed: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

** (rhythmbox:6142): WARNING **: hal_initialize failed: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

(gnome_segv2:6159): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gnome_segv2:6159): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
```

```
(process:10368): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(.:10368): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

He revisado la configuración de mis locales siguiendo esta guia http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Castellanizar_Gentoo (qué siempre he usado y nunca me ha dado problemas). Por si acaso os pongo los archivos de configuración más relevantes:

```
es_ES utf8

es_ES.utf8 utf8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.utf8 utf8LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

```

```
LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

```

Y estas son las salidas de los comandos locale-gen, locale -a y locale, que tienen algunos errores:

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

```

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.utf8

es_ES

es_ES.utf8

es_ES@euro
```

```
* Generating 6 locales (this might take a while)

 *  (1/6) Generating es_ES.utf8 ...

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:26: LC_IDENTIFICATION: unknown character in field `address'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2150: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2152: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2156: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `day'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2159: LC_TIME: unknown character in field   [ !! ] * 

 (2/6) Generating es_ES.utf8 ...

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:26: LC_IDENTIFICATION: unknown character in field `address'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2150: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2152: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2156: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `day'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2159: LC_TIME: unknown character in field   [ !! ] *  

(3/6) Generating es_ES.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ] * 

 (4/6) Generating es_ES.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                           [ ok ] *  

(5/6) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ] *  

(6/6) Generating en_US.utf8 ...                                       [ ok ] * Generation complete

```

¿Alguien podría decirme cual puede ser el problema?. 

Gracias por adelantado, aunque solo sea por leer todo esto.Last edited by tiamat on Wed Jul 05, 2006 5:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alexlm78

Creo que tu problema esta en locales.build, seria bueno que lo posteares.

te dejo el de uno de mis servers para que mires,

Nota: vivo en Centro america, en Guatemala.

```
# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_GT/ISO-8859-1
```

Espero te ayude, otra cosa a notar es que solo uso soporte en 3 idiomas, ingles, frances y español.  El archivo original trae japones, aleman, y no recuerdo que mas.

Saluditos.

----------

## aj2r

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Creo que tu problema esta en locales.build, seria bueno que lo posteares.
> 
> te dejo el de uno de mis servers para que mires,
> 
> Nota: vivo en Centro america, en Guatemala.
> ...

 

Por lo que veo el usa la nueva revisión de glibc, así que no tiene locales.build sino locale.gen que si lo ha puesto en su primer mensaje. A ver si alguien puede echarle una mano

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> es_ES utf8
> 
> es_ES.utf8 utf8 

 

creo que el primero de esos dos sobra. Modificalo y vuelve a ejecutar el locale-gen

Si no funciona, que te dice un locale -a ?

saluetes

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, a ver si te puedo ayudar..

mi archivo locale.gen *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> es_ES UTF-8
> 
> es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ...

 

Ahora el 02locale: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"
> ...

 

De momento me funciona,

un saludo

Por cierto, despues del cambio ejecuta #locale-gen 

y borra el archivo /etc/locale.build

----------

## tiamat

Gracias por vuestro tiempo en este problema.

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Creo que tu problema esta en locales.build, seria bueno que lo posteares.

 

Como comenta aj2r no tengo el archivo locales.build, si no el locales-gen que parece que ahora le "sustituye". ¿Debería intentar volver a una versión anterior de glibc, a ver si hay suerte?. 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Cita:
> 
> es_ES utf8
> 
> es_ES.utf8 utf8
> ...

 

He modificado locale-gen como dices y el error sigue siendo el mismo:

```
* Generating 5 locales (this might take a while)

 *  (1/5) Generating es_ES.utf8 ...

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:26: LC_IDENTIFICATION: unknown character in field `address'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2150: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2152: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2156: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `day'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2159: LC_TIME: unknown character in field   [ !! ] *  

(2/5) Generating es_ES.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ] *  (3/5) Generating es_ES.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                           [ ok ] *  (4/5) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ] *  (5/5) Generating en_US.utf8 ...                                       [ ok ] * Generation complete
```

Y la salida de locale -a:

```

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.utf8

es_ES

es_ES.utf8

es_ES@euro
```

Tambien he modificado mi locale.gen según me ha indicado Gentoosiastix y esta es la salida de locale-gen:

```

 * Generating 6 locales (this might take a while)

 *  (1/6) Generating es_ES.UTF8 ...

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:26: LC_IDENTIFICATION: unknown character in field `address'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2150: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2152: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `abday'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2156: LC_TIME: unknown character in field `day'

/usr/share/i18n/locales/es_ES:2159: LC_TIME: unknown character in field   [ !! ] *  

(2/6) Generating es_ES.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ] *  

(3/6) Generating es_ES.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                           [ ok ] *  

(4/6) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ] *  

(5/6) Generating en_US.utf8 ...                                       [ ok ] *  

(6/6) Generating LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 ...

cannot open locale definition file `LANG=es_ES': No such file or directo  [ !! ] * Generation complete

```

Además de esto he descubierto dos programas más que me dan problemas de este tipo, son totem y y vlc, aunque no es nada grabe puesto que a pesar de avisar funcionan perfectamente, los dos dan el mismo error. Aquí va su salida:

```
(process:10368): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(.:10368): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

Saludos a todos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

comenta la linea #es_ES.UTF-8 y vuelve a probar. Solo he podido reproducir ese problema cambiando ligeramente alguna linea o comentando la siguiente es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8. 

La ultima linea, eso de:cannot open locale definition file `LANG=es_ES': No such file or directo

tambien se me reproduce, pero todo parece funcionar correctamente. 

esta es la respuesta que me da al commando #locale  *Quote:*   

>  locale
> 
> LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"
> ...

 

----------

## tiamat

Tienes razón Gentoosiastix, es un error de sintaxis en el archivo locale-gen. Debería haberme dado cuenta ayer cuando vi el tuyo   :Embarassed:  pero entre las horas que eran y los examenes..................... a parte de esto locale-gen lo habia cortado y pegado de la guia que pase en el post y el error viene de esta (creo que es un error), así que lo habia descartado en un principio. 

Saludos a todos.

----------

